# Betta and killi



## Aries&Gucci (Jan 6, 2021)

I've had a betta and a golden wonder killifish in the same tank for about a year and they are great together just wondering if anyone else has had success.


----------



## AlphaBettas (May 12, 2020)

How big is your tank?


----------



## Aries&Gucci (Jan 6, 2021)

10 gallon they've been in that for 1yr


----------



## AlphaBettas (May 12, 2020)

Isn't the minimum tank size for a killifish 20 gallons *without *a betta?


----------



## Aries&Gucci (Jan 6, 2021)

I'm not sure but they have been living harmoniously for a year plus golden wonders aren't as aggressive as other variants.


----------



## AlphaBettas (May 12, 2020)

Aries&Gucci said:


> I'm not sure but they have been living harmoniously for a year plus golden wonders aren't as aggressive as other variants.


I'm not sure either lol..I don't have killifish. Some websites say that they can live in 10s, but others say minimum is 20. Then they also say that they nip fins lol.


----------



## Aries&Gucci (Jan 6, 2021)

funny right I think I just got the least aggressive fish


----------

